# No Name Pickles



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

I noticed that the No Name brand of pickles and relish have been taken off the shelves at my local YIG store. As there was no explanation given, I sent an email to Loblaws asking why.

The answer came back today- there is a possibility of trace pieces of glass in the product. I checked my stash and out of 3 jars of pickles, all three were on the list they gave me. 

Tomorrow I will bring them back for a refund and task the manager as to why no warning was given to customers.

The products are No Name dills, gherkins, bread/butter, crooked pickles and sweet green relish.
The list of the UPC codes are:

06383035457 06383035464 06383035471 06383035488 06383095574
06383103569 06383111496 06383112813 06383674519 06383684174
06383706593 06383735265 06383784492 06383784508 06383985530
06383012847 06383034788 06383010553 06383012830 06383641191
06383641207 06383735739


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Eating traces of glass sounds painful. 

I think we have a jar of no name pickles, but they are from like 3 years ago.


----------

